# Portugal Tolls



## DBSS (Jun 30, 2013)

Hi,

We are off to Portugal in a couple of weeks, going via Madrid.

Given it will be our first venture into Portugal, can anybody advise on the toll system as I believe toll booths are not the norm.

Thanks in advance

Ian


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

We went last spring and found the system very straightforward. You stop at the border in clearly signed area where the reg of the van is picked up on camera. You then insert card to link the two together and off you go. Number plate recognition cameras pick you up as you pass the check points and card is automatically charged - painless!
I believe there are some roads with more conventional tolls but we did not encounter any in the north and centre of the country.

Alan


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

This website may help: http://www.portugaltolls.pt/en/web/portal-de- portagens/home


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Has anyone a list of recommended sites in Portugal within walking distance and or bus stop to a town and convenient for shopping?


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

We stayed here, was an ACSI site, but don't think it is now. Prices non ACSI were less than ACSI when we were there.
May well head back in October.
Walking distance to town and supermarkets and beach and fantastic fish restaurants, beach bars. Although there is a bus stop opposite the site it was about 5 minutes walk to the omne where buses actually stop.

http://www.camping-armacao-pera.com/

Sue


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

Mike48 said:


> Has anyone a list of recommended sites in Portugal within walking distance and or bus stop to a town and convenient for shopping?


When you get there it's worth getting the Roteiros Campista guide - most sites sell it, costs about €12 but can easily pay for itself in discounts off season. Claims to have all sites, and certainly shows location to see how close to town. Most Portuguese ACSI sites are the Orbitur ones - in many areas normal rates are below ACSI price bands.


----------



## Al42 (Aug 4, 2011)

http://www.campingriaformosa.com/?lang=en

Railway station and bus stops, 5 mins.

Two villages 15 mins.

Easy cycle ride(or walk) into Tavira and beyond.


----------



## Al42 (Aug 4, 2011)

Double post !!


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

Don't forget that you can avoid all the tolls along the Algarve coast entirely if entering southern Portugal from Spain, simply by coming off at the first junction of the motorway on the Portuguese side of the border bridge, and then using the much slower but far more scenic and interesting, national road, the N125.

Many of the locals and non-Portuguese visitors now simply don't bother getting/using a toll smartbox or credit card registration at the Algarve Eastern border nowadays any more, as there's no effective enforcement system any more since the private Company that runs the thing went bust a couple of years ago.
There's no system at all there to be able to trace back your UK registration to your name/address in the UK......


----------

